# OMG when MEN buy stuff



## Maya Ratcliff (May 2, 2017)

@Don Ratcliff has a new toy....

Reactions: Funny 16


----------



## Maya Ratcliff (May 2, 2017)

@ripjack13 did I post this in the proper spot?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 2, 2017)

Uh oh....


----------



## ripjack13 (May 2, 2017)

I'll move it...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maya Ratcliff (May 2, 2017)

@Don Ratcliff is in full blown NERD mode...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ripjack13 (May 2, 2017)

Chat room is good for this...

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 2, 2017)

Is he texting me? Lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Maya Ratcliff (May 2, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Chat room is good for this...


Ok move it!!!


----------



## ripjack13 (May 2, 2017)

Yes ma'am !

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Maya Ratcliff (May 2, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Chat room is good for this...


I feel this should be shared with everyone....

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 2, 2017)

I bet he is sleepin!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Maya Ratcliff (May 2, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> I bet he is sleepin!!


NOPE.. he is giggling.... yes like a 6 year old

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## rocky1 (May 2, 2017)

Now all he needs is the @ripjack13 in the T-Rex video!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tclem (May 2, 2017)

I'm afraid to ask

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (May 2, 2017)

Tclem said:


> I'm afraid to ask


Who you kiddin....you have it saved on your phone...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Maya Ratcliff (May 3, 2017)

@Don Ratcliff please explain urself.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Maya Ratcliff (May 3, 2017)

@Sprung


----------



## SENC (May 3, 2017)

In his own little world!


----------



## Sprung (May 3, 2017)

Maya Ratcliff said:


> @Sprung



Sorry, I'm on Don's side on this one. Toys are fun! Shoot, we're going to Legoland today and our 4 1/2 year old won't be the only one getting some new legos!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (May 3, 2017)

It's not like he's watching adult movies on that thing. 

I played with the Samsung VR headset a while back. After the vertigo went away I decided I didn't need one, I prefer it live over Memorex

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 3, 2017)

So that's why Don has been absent from Wood Barter lately

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (May 3, 2017)

Sprung said:


> Sorry, I'm on Don's side on this one. Toys are fun! Shoot, we're going to Legoland today and our 4 1/2 year old won't be the only one getting some new legos!



@Sprung ...Legoland Florida? That is a few miles down the road from me


----------



## Sprung (May 3, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> @Sprung ...Legoland Florida? That is a few miles down the road from me



Nah, Kansas City. Florida is already way too hot this time of year for me to consider travelling to!


----------



## rocky1 (May 3, 2017)

Only 93 here today, but we had a nice breeze so it wasn't bad at all!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (May 3, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Only 93 here today, but we had a nice breeze so it wasn't bad at all!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (May 3, 2017)

@barry richardson It's been for other reasons, check out my post in the wood for sale.

@Sprung I'll be back Thursday late if you will be around you can have first crack at my stash. (See same post as barry)

I was looking for some way of entertaining myself during a 9 hour layover in Seattle tomorrow and the goggle are not going to do the trick.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (May 3, 2017)

Maya Ratcliff said:


> I feel this should be shared with everyone....

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Sprung (May 3, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> @barry richardson It's been for other reasons, check out my post in the wood for sale.
> 
> @Sprung I'll be back Thursday late if you will be around you can have first crack at my stash. (See same post as barry)
> 
> I was looking for some way of entertaining myself during a 9 hour layover in Seattle tomorrow and the goggle are not going to do the trick.



Darnit! We're leaving Thursday after lunch to make the drive up to Omaha.


----------



## Sprung (May 3, 2017)

@Don Ratcliff - Get an earlier flight out of Seattle and join @Bean_counter and I for lunch. Then we can go through your stash.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (May 4, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> So that's why Don has been absent from Wood Barter lately


Virtual 3d wood turning!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (May 4, 2017)

Throw those goggles out - this is what the new director of maintenance at the Royal Hawaiian needs:

http://bringatrailer.com/listing/1966-lotus-lotus-elan-series-3-air-flow-fixed-head-coupe/


----------

